# تم افتتاح فرع aace فى القاهرة- مصر



## E.Mohamed Hendy (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخيرا

لقد تم افتتاح فرع للـ AACE فى القاهرة .​Association for Advancement of Cost Engineering

و يوجد دورات 
PSP (Planning and Scheduling Professional 
CCE- CCC (Cost Control Engineer - Cost Control Consultant

و ان شاء اللة الامتحانات ايضا تكون فى مصر


----------



## mustafasas (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمد و لكن عايزين معلومات تانية مثل فين المقر بتاعه في مصر؟ و هل يوجد موقع الكتروني لهم ؟و اشياء من هذا القبيل و كل عام و انت و الجميع بخير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

المقر - فى مدينة نصر - شارع الطيران
الموقع الالكترونى - ليس بعد - حيث المقر فى مرحلة الـ Setup
اما عن البريد الالكترونى للفرع - فهل يسمح بكتابتة هنا ام لا؟


----------



## mustafasas (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد و ان شاء الله منتظرين منك معلومات اخري عن المركز عندما يكتمل


----------



## gadag (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاء الله خير عنا وارجو ابلاغي بكامل التفاصيل عند توفرها الميل - الاسعار - كل المجالات المتاحه مواعيد الحجز واذا كان هناك ايام للسمنار وشكراااااااا


----------



## Saad Hegazy (29 أغسطس 2009)

good , as i think the only one before was here in Dubai


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هو ايه مفيش اى معلومات عن المركز ولا تليفون ولا موقع اليكترونى هو المركز سرى جدا ولا ايه


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
المكان ليس سرى و لا حاجة
بس يوجد تعليمات من المنتدى بعدم وضع ايميلات او تليفونات
و احنا طبعا بنحترم المنتدى
لو فية اى حل ممكن ابعت لكم المعلومات دى - اكون شاكر


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم المهندس محمد توجد مشاركة اسفل الصفحة بعنوان عناوين وارقام الشركات العاملة فى مجال المعادن فى مصر
به عناوين وتليفونات لشركات كثيره فى مجال المعادن اعتقد ان ادارة المنتدى لا تمانع فى شىء نافع لاعضاء المنتدى
ضع البيانات كامله وتوكل على الله


----------



## mustafasas (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس محمد لو ممكن تبعت لي علي الخاص و انا سوف ابعت لكل من اراد بعد كدة علي الخاص بتاعه و لك الشكر


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان الموضوع غير جدى لان كل المشاركات تحتوى على تليفونات وعناويين وايميلات


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يعنى مرديتش يامهندس محمد


----------



## habeeba (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت التليفونات يا بشمهندس


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (12 سبتمبر 2009)

Mabrouk Ya Hendy
Your efforts fruited

I hope it will be a good step on the way to demonstrate the professional practice in project management in Egypt.

Congratulations again for all PM practitioners in Egypt.


----------



## lolo200890 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت توضح لينا معلومات اكتر عشان الكل يستفيد
واكيد المنتدي مش هيمانع اي شئ في مصلحه الجميع واكيد للخير والمنفعه


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

كلنا قولنا نفس الكلام وصاحب المشاركه امتنع عن الرد الظاهر الموضوع طلع اشاعه


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اسف على الرد المتأخر- كنت خارج القاهرة و لم استطع الحصول على انترنت بسهولة
يا أخى ronaldo_sd73 لا تحكم من الظاهر فقط - يمكنك الدخول فى موقع AACEI.org
فى الفروع وسوف ترى انه تم افتتاح فرع مصر بعد طول انتظار

AACE Cairo Branch

Tel: 012 02 21 7 11 5
العنوان
12شارع نضال من شارع الطيران
الدور الارضى


AACE Cairo [aacei.cairo at megrp.net]

www.aacei.org

يتم العمل الان على عمل موقع الكترونى منقصل لمصر - حيث ان الـ branch جديد كما تعلمون
الامتحان القادم فى نوفمبر لمن حجز فى الموقع
و اللذى يلية فى مارس المقبل ان شاء الله

اخوكم 
محمد هندى


----------



## mustafasas (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمد هندي كلنا مقدرين ظروفك و حمد لله علي السلامة


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس محمد عذرا فقد كان الموضوع فى غاية الاهميه ولك الشكر مره اخرى


----------



## engreham_22 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

e.mohamed hendy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اسف على الرد المتأخر- كنت خارج القاهرة و لم استطع الحصول على انترنت بسهولة
> يا أخى ronaldo_sd73 لا تحكم من الظاهر فقط - يمكنك الدخول فى موقع aacei.org
> ...


 
شكرا يا باشمهندس
بس الموبايل ده 8 ارقام 
ممكن تتاكد منه


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

engreham_22 قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس
> بس الموبايل ده 8 ارقام
> ممكن تتاكد منه



شكرا يا أخى
اسف للخطأ

الرقم 
0120217115


----------



## semba_18 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

" والله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه "


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

